# Gastonia,NC next weekend



## swampsauce (Aug 28, 2008)

Swamp Sauce Smokers will be there late thursday night. Anyone else going?


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 29, 2008)

No, but I've been there! Try Bridges BBQ over in Shelby if you are not sick of BBQ by then! Good luck!


----------



## Big Butt BBQ (Aug 29, 2008)

Ranucci's will be pulling in on late Friday morning.


----------



## swampsauce (Aug 29, 2008)

Big Butt BBQ said:
			
		

> Ranucci's will be pulling in on late Friday morning.



Defending that Reserve Grand trophy!
Good luck to you and your family, Tim


----------



## Finney (Aug 30, 2008)

I may show up Saturday morning to hang out a while.  Not sure yet.  I won't get back home until Friday evening and then to head to a BBQ comp to hang will take some talking.

But Tim... Bring a case of sauce for me to buy from you just in case.


----------



## swampsauce (Aug 30, 2008)

Finney said:
			
		

> I may show up Saturday morning to hang out a while.  Not sure yet.  I won't get back home until Friday evening and then to head to a BBQ comp to hang will take some talking.
> 
> But Tim... Bring a case of sauce for me to buy from you just in case.


Call and remind me wednesday. Thats when I will be packing up.


----------



## Big Butt BBQ (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks Tim,

Stop by we will have a couple of cold ones on ice.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 1, 2008)

Good luck all!!!


----------

